# possible jail time??



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

is it possible for a 17 year old first time offender to get any jail time what so ever for the following charges in Canada/America for:

Unauthorized possession of a prohibited weapon and Carrying concealed weapon


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yes, but it all depends on the circumstances


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

they will probably just slap them on the wrist as long as you were not threating someone with it


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

check_ya_self said:


> they will probably just slap them on the wrist as long as you were not threating someone with it


do they use a rulers like nuns...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

no by chicks like this


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

first offense? doubtful. in fact i will out and out say no. if you brought it to school...yes. if you were caught with it outside, no. but at 17 you need to act like a man and not a kid and realize doing this crap will end in headache and anxiety. 
being a first offense, i believe you will have a stern talking to and be given a severe warning. as in, next time its guarenteed jail time no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

nope,probation which is worse.

that chick is f*cking hott


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

muskielover1 said:


> nope,probation which is worse.
> 
> that chick is f*cking hott


She is probably ugly, and thats why its all so white, so you cant see. But either way she looks hot in the picture.

And as for the question: possible? yes.... probable? no


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> nope,probation which is worse.
> 
> that chick is f*cking hott


minus the fact that she has influenza, herpes and ring worm from sticking a ruler in her mouth, yes


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> nope,probation which is worse.
> 
> that chick is f*cking hott


minus the fact that she has influenza, herpes and ring worm from sticking a ruler in her mouth, yes
[/quote]

I'd still do her as long as she wasn't bow legged.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i just got out of jail last march for shooting a nine milly throw a bar window i only got 3 months but that was for violating probation i got more probation for the actuall discharging a firearm charge

yea funny thing it turns out your not supposed to shoot illegal handguns while on probation seems its actully frowned upon ahhahahaahahahahahah i guess it helps to be white hahaahh


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

At 17 though, depending on the circumstances, you could be tried as an adult, then the rules change. If you are charged as an adult, your social worker can jail you at any time for up to 30 days in juvie, as often as they see fit. A 17 year old shouldn't be walking around with a concealed weapon unless you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

some1 sed yes if i brung it to school, i didt bring it for a fight.. so what r the chances now???


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I think its gonna depend on what kind of weapon we're talking about? Knife, club, whatever, probably probation. Pistol, and you might get a little time. If you didn't do anything stupid with it that is, or it might be more.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

edit: jus to make it clearer i did bring them to school..


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

So what was the weapon? Thats going to make the difference. If its anything but a gun your fine.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

check_ya_self said:


> edit: jus to make it clearer i did bring them to school..


why?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> So what was the weapon? Thats going to make the difference. If its anything but a gun your fine.


Im gonna guess brass knuckles or a butterfly knife


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

box cutter and 2 pairs of homemade brass knucks with protruding nails.

for fighting police knows it was for fighting aswell...

so as for jail yes probably no???


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

why would u do that ? u trying to kill somebidy?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Jail, i doubt it. Juvi maybe, depends how court goes. Some of the sh*t that gets thrown out or goes unpunished now is insane, so who knows.

Some dude around here (in surrey) got 20months house arrest for hitting a dude in the back of the head 3 times with a hatchet and making him a quadripalegic (sp?) cuz he was 18 when it happened


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> box cutter and 2 pairs of homemade brass knucks with protruding nails.
> 
> for fighting police knows it was for fighting aswell...
> 
> so as for jail yes probably no???


 you will probably be expelled and get probation imo

unless you were using them on someone at the time


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I judge is gonna ask you if you have anything to say. You better use that chance wisely.

Say you know it was stupid, and you had no intention of using them on anybody. Say it was a stupid showing off kind of thing, and nothing like that will ever happen again.

You'll probably get a small fine, probation, and mabey some comunity serves. If you get any time, its only gonna be a couple days, but I highly doubt it, if you dont have a record.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> box cutter and 2 pairs of homemade brass knucks with protruding nails.
> 
> for fighting police knows it was for fighting aswell...
> 
> so as for jail yes probably no???


 you will probably be expelled and get probation imo

unless you were using them on someone at the time
[/quote]

expelled from what lol he made it clear he didnt take them to school lol

really tho why the hell would you even make those things? your kinda lucky you got cought insted of used them then you would be in jail


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

febsalien said:


> edit: jus to make it clearer i did bring them to school..


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

check_ya_self said:


> box cutter and 2 pairs of homemade brass knucks with protruding nails.
> 
> for fighting police knows it was for fighting aswell...
> 
> so as for jail yes probably no???


i say you should probley read your own sig and do as it says this is america with all the school shootings going on they will probley make an example out of you soooo

a box cutter what did you take a page out of i wanta act like a terriost magizine i think somone should beat the snot out of you real good and then you should go take a how to act like a man and not a little girl class judging by check ya self your probley goning to jail enough said


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol what a douche!

learn to fight you little pansy!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What ever happened to people fighting like men. Now they just tuck a weapon into thier skirts because they're too afraid to take a punch.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jail time...? No.

Look on the bright side though...you will get expelled from school, have little or no chance at college or a real job and most likely end up as a f*ck up the rest of your life!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nothing like an internet fish-forum legal advice without hearing the entire story. You're leaving out details and its obvious.

If I were you I'd begin to talk to a lawyer.



JD7.62 said:


> Jail time...? No.
> 
> Look on the bright side though...you will get expelled from school, have little or no chance at college or a real job and most likely end up as a f*ck up the rest of your life!


Very good advice. Hey there's always the lottery.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Possible sure, but with no priors, and no mitigating circumstances, I'd say it is unlikely.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I bet you get your ass handed to ya personally-
This is on school grounds,Goodluck with that....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

no jail time, but your educational future is done

manual labor, hope you have a strong back


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

You'll most likely get a year of probation, but in my opinion, you deserve jail time. Talk to your parents, and have them withdraw you from school (before you get expeled). That way its not on your record. Online schools are your best shot for a diploma......or dont go to school, I heard Micky D's is hiring..









In all reality, your not in a bad situation. As long as your smart in the future, your fine. But you will be put on probation, and if you mess up its big boy jail, because in the courts eyes your an adult. And once you go to jail once, youll go at least once more. be grateful , because you should be getting attempted battery in addition to your standing charges. Hope that helps


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think that you should go to jail.
but i hope it doesnt ruin ur future. 
peoples lives shouldnt be decided in their youth, but sadly enough, i think these guys may be right.
you are just going to have to work twice as hard as you woulda before you did this moronic thing.
all wiggle room you have is gone, because it will go on ur record as an adult ill bet.
good luck man, hope you listen to these people on here and everywhere else and turn yourself around.
your probably lucky u got caught before whatever fight (if thats what you can call fighting with weapons), instead of after, when things would have been a lot different.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Nevermind said:


> Jail, i doubt it. Juvi maybe, depends how court goes. Some of the sh*t that gets thrown out or goes unpunished now is insane, so who knows.
> 
> Some dude around here (in surrey) got 20months house arrest for hitting a dude in the back of the head 3 times with a hatchet and making him a quadripalegic (sp?) cuz he was 18 when it happened


that POS should get hacked up by a hatchet like he did to that poor kid he attacked.

this guy was so full of himself that when he left the courtroom after getting sentenced he burst out laughing with his friends. no remorse whatsoever for putting an innocent kid in a wheelchair for the rest of his life.

on the flip side, if you are stupid enough to get caught with weapons, especially concealed weapons, then you are an idiot and deserve anything the justice system throws at you. but lucky for you the north american justice system in a joke, so you will most likely get a slap on the wrist, or at absolute most a short stint in juvy. but either way people who think like you (walking around carrying a boxcutter and brass knuckles w/ nails) deserve to be locked up. whether that be in a cell or a straitjacket is up to the judge.

but seriously man, at 17 what the f*ck are you doing roaming around with that sh*t? trying to be the next incarnation of Eazy-E?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Puff said:


> Jail, i doubt it. Juvi maybe, depends how court goes. Some of the sh*t that gets thrown out or goes unpunished now is insane, so who knows.
> 
> Some dude around here (in surrey) got 20months house arrest for hitting a dude in the back of the head 3 times with a hatchet and making him a quadripalegic (sp?) cuz he was 18 when it happened


that POS should get hacked up by a hatchet like he did to that poor kid he attacked.

this guy was so full of himself that when he left the courtroom after getting sentenced he burst out laughing with his friends. no remorse whatsoever for putting an innocent kid in a wheelchair for the rest of his life.
[/quote]

dude, so help me god if that m*ther F*cker did something like that to one of my friends/family members.
a hatchet would be more than he could ever dream of


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Nick g said:


> Jail, i doubt it. Juvi maybe, depends how court goes. Some of the sh*t that gets thrown out or goes unpunished now is insane, so who knows.
> 
> Some dude around here (in surrey) got 20months house arrest for hitting a dude in the back of the head 3 times with a hatchet and making him a quadripalegic (sp?) cuz he was 18 when it happened


that POS should get hacked up by a hatchet like he did to that poor kid he attacked.

this guy was so full of himself that when he left the courtroom after getting sentenced he burst out laughing with his friends. no remorse whatsoever for putting an innocent kid in a wheelchair for the rest of his life.
[/quote]

dude, so help me god if that m*ther F*cker did something like that to one of my friends/family members.
a hatchet would be more than he could ever dream of
[/quote]

wow, internet rage


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

armac said:


> Jail, i doubt it. Juvi maybe, depends how court goes. Some of the sh*t that gets thrown out or goes unpunished now is insane, so who knows.
> 
> Some dude around here (in surrey) got 20months house arrest for hitting a dude in the back of the head 3 times with a hatchet and making him a quadripalegic (sp?) cuz he was 18 when it happened


that POS should get hacked up by a hatchet like he did to that poor kid he attacked.

this guy was so full of himself that when he left the courtroom after getting sentenced he burst out laughing with his friends. no remorse whatsoever for putting an innocent kid in a wheelchair for the rest of his life.
[/quote]

dude, so help me god if that m*ther F*cker did something like that to one of my friends/family members.
a hatchet would be more than he could ever dream of
[/quote]

wow, internet rage
[/quote]
I was going to say the same thing as Nick. If the laughing part is true, I wouldn't hesitate to hunt him down.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah, sorry.. got a little heated for a sec. haha head injuries are my biggest fear. 
my mom has worked in neuro surgery for like 20 years, and tells me about all these kinds of things, what these peoples lives turn into once they become paralyzed like that. 








wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

If I were the judge you would definately be seeing jail time.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

what do you mean by prohibited? was it a concealed handgun? or pepper spray in an airport? it all depends


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

jesus dude read. You might actually know whats going on.

But anyways I think you are gonna be screwed there check. Most schools have zero tolerance for this type a thing. I wouldnt doubt more then 1 year of probation and some time wether it be juvi or regular jail. Fact is your a dumbass.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

they even had the POS ON CAMERA laughing. sentence was read...sh*t eating grin goes over his face. he smiles and leaves. him and his two friends are walking close to one another saying something (no clue what...). the guy who hacked the kid looks like he's about to burst out laughing. they get into the elevator...doors are about to close...then you hear "HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!" from the guy and his friends. total POS.

i hope the kid's dad get's some retribution, for the sole fact that the justice system completely failed his son.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

Apott05 said:


> jesus dude read. You might actually know whats going on.
> 
> But anyways I think you are gonna be screwed there check. Most schools have zero tolerance for this type a thing. I wouldnt doubt more then 1 year of probation and some time wether it be juvi or regular jail. Fact is your a dumbass.


well i got as far as the hot chick and got distracted, but this kid has problems cause ill bet itll happen again even if he does get jfail time the underlying problem needs to be fixed IMO


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm almost positive that jail time is totally possible, if not probable.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

check_ya_self said:


> edit: jus to make it clearer i did bring them to school..


do me a favor...no, YOU a favor. bring your books to school. 
the f*ck you need to bring a gun for jack ass? do you need attention? seek that from positive activities not shock factors. like seriously....why the hell did you think bringing a gun to school would be relevant to anything. are you showing it off? i mean, enlighten me. 
i didnt read the rest of the thread after this cause im tired and angered, so ill catch up later. but dude..shame on you


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> edit: jus to make it clearer i did bring them to school..


do me a favor...no, YOU a favor. bring your books to school. 
the f*ck you need to bring a gun for jack ass? do you need attention? seek that from positive activities not shock factors. like seriously....why the hell did you think bringing a gun to school would be relevant to anything. are you showing it off? i mean, enlighten me. 
i didnt read the rest of the thread after this cause im tired and angered, so ill catch up later. but dude..shame on you
[/quote]

it was a box cutter and 2 hommade brass knuckles with nails in them, not a gun O2


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Nevermind said:


> edit: jus to make it clearer i did bring them to school..


do me a favor...no, YOU a favor. bring your books to school. 
the f*ck you need to bring a gun for jack ass? do you need attention? seek that from positive activities not shock factors. like seriously....why the hell did you think bringing a gun to school would be relevant to anything. are you showing it off? i mean, enlighten me. 
i didnt read the rest of the thread after this cause im tired and angered, so ill catch up later. but dude..shame on you
[/quote]

it was a box cutter and 2 hommade brass knuckles with nails in them, not a gun O2
[/quote]

still my post stands. weapons...school. wtf
why?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> edit: jus to make it clearer i did bring them to school..


do me a favor...no, YOU a favor. bring your books to school. 
the f*ck you need to bring a gun for jack ass? do you need attention? seek that from positive activities not shock factors. like seriously....why the hell did you think bringing a gun to school would be relevant to anything. are you showing it off? i mean, enlighten me. 
i didnt read the rest of the thread after this cause im tired and angered, so ill catch up later. but dude..shame on you
[/quote]

it was a box cutter and 2 hommade brass knuckles with nails in them, not a gun O2
[/quote]

still my post stands. weapons...school. wtf
why?
[/quote]

that's what life's like in the(tha) hood.

listen to some NWA.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the hood? sh*t happens everywhere. often more so in the burbs. listen to some uncle kracker

im sick of this crap. its a bi product of the environment? riiiight. or its a lonely soul combating for mom and dads attention. human psychology is very complex, yet very predictable. its always always about home life


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

You guys are going way over the top here. He made some cool weapons and trying to show them off. I had sh*t like that. bats with giant nails threw them and what not. It doesn't mean I used any of them. It was likely a showing off kinda thing he would have out grown, like I did.

should he be locked up? f*ck no. will he be locked UP? I serously doubt it.

telling him is live is ruined over some dumb sh*t isn't gonna help anything. Only way he gets time is if he acts like a dumbass in coart, or the judge is on her period. His first offense, means sh*t. My first offense was a home invasion at age 12. I know coarts well. His life is far from over, and he has enough worries right now without the bullshit yall are telling him.

I'm glad all piranha owners were rich kids with proper homes. That helps them be judgemental assholes.

dont worry dude. just listen to my other posts. You make sure your sorry and mean it, and tell the judge that. You'll be fine. It will be one your record so next time you f*ck up, the judge will see that, and rape you in the ass with a club that lit on fire!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

im sorry but you gotta love jds advatar pic i got one of those on my right forearm big as all hell hahaha no need to hide it


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> You guys are going way over the top here. He made some cool weapons and trying to show them off. I had sh*t like that. bats with giant nails threw them and what not. It doesn't mean I used any of them. It was likely a showing off kinda thing he would have out grown, like I did.
> 
> should he be locked up? f*ck no. will he be locked UP? I serously doubt it.
> 
> ...


what the hell did you see when he typed what he was doing he brang the weapons to school for a fight he was going to slice and dice people he was gonna punch people with a nail studded nuckels were the hell were you wen this topic was started he should be locked up maybe teach him a lesson

im haveing a kid soon and i be dammed if i ever get a call from school saying well sir there was a student here to day who got into a altercations with your child and well your child was cut mulitiple time with a box cutter

this kid would want to be locked up but it would suck cause hed never make it to jail enough said


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

this what its like in the hood

listen here just cause you wanta act like a bunch of wild animals every bodys got a place were they grew up and they dont sit on the corner with a gun selling crack to there own mom you wonder why theres no money being spent at schools in the hood cause its a waste of time as for the upstanding citizens who live in fear cause they get afford a better home and are victims of racisism because of how the youth in their area act sucks and this whole thing is totally on the parents is bull there are a bunch of crappy parents every where you look

its called lazy its called easy money its called dont have to work in a store i just have to sit on the corner and sell crap or rob the next person that walks by cause i need that 
let me graffiti this store cause they wont give me some stuff for free its called let me mark my territory and if you come around here watch out sounds like a pack of wild dogs to me

any hard working person can have what ever they want in life regardless of anything but will probley get shot and robbed by some lazy animals before the hardworker can even get out of that area

all acting like a animal ever got anybody was death or jail just a waiting game to see wich one you will get first

maybe if all the people would just have one kid and focuse on him instead of havin 5 to scam welfare maybe there would be a turn around in these areas but their wont be cause lazy animals act like lazy animals


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

ok apparently Im not the only one thats been up all night drinking, so I'll try and say this a different way.

Most normal people probably see the things he made as killin machines. I see them as defence/showing off. I doubt he would have used them on someone, and if he's 17 and has a clean record, I dont think him making these things is a reason to assume he is worthless, or his life is over, or he should be locked up, or any bullshit like that.

I just dont know what to say. It was dumb as f*ck taking that sh*t to school, but I have way worse weapons sitting right next to me. His mistake was taking it with him to show off. Theres nothing wrong with having discusting weapons. If someone tries to jack me, I'll gladly take his eye out of his head. or put nails in his head. I just dont care. Dont f*ck with me.

His only mistake was takin the sh*t to school. and for all you know he was being beat on by some crew of pricks at his school. Which is a good reason to have sh*t with him. If people know how you roll, they dont f*ck around.

thats all I can say.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

check_ya_self said:


> some1 sed yes if i brung it to school, i didt bring it for a fight.. so what r the chances now???


ok enough said wasnt just to show off was to be used in a fight he was gonna cut somebody

oh yeah post people deff woulnt see a pair of nuckels as a killing machine or deff not a box cutter cluched in the hand of a 17 at a fight yeah

what normal people do you know

oh and what you said is you have way worse weapons and youll take someones head off if they try to (jack you) ok so basicly your part of the problem then are you maybe the kids dad is that were he learned this behavior from

you were up all night drinking 40s huh i was asleep getting ready for work

people wont f with you if your not a jackass people wont f with you if your not surrounded by idiots 
if you have friends people wont f with you and my faviorte people wont f with you if your not a

p---y wich apperently well speaks for itself with all those weapons right i gotta go to work you stay here and drink 40s wait for a white boy to rob


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^^ if your not drunk then your dumb. I can hardly understand what your saying


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I am a father, and I only hope my boy grows up to be like me. Take sh*t from nobody, and if they mean you harm, put them down so hard they never come back at you.

and to this statement. I must say. I am a white boy, you f*cking racist *******. 
"p---y wich apperently well speaks for itself with all those weapons right i gotta go to work you stay here and drink 40s wait for a white boy to rob"


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> lol what a douche!
> 
> learn to fight you little pansy!


 X2

1. You must be bitch made....obviously

2. Should you serve jail time......I think you should

3. Learn to fight like a man, instead of a coward!

4. Pirayaman's posts are mumbo jumbo


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

OK, so now on a realistic note: You probably won't get jail time for a first offense, it'll most likely be probation. You *might* get expelled, in which case your parents will either have to pay for private school or you'll have to get a GED which WILL limit your job future. If you're tried as a juvenile, you may be able to eventually get your record sealed, go to junior college and potentially fix your life. No matter what the outcome, it's going to cost a lot of money for lawyers and it's going to take a lot of time and work to get your life back on track. Next step is to figure out WHY you did this stupid thing.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> You guys are going way over the top here. He made some cool weapons and trying to show them off. I had sh*t like that. bats with giant nails threw them and what not. It doesn't mean I used any of them. It was likely a showing off kinda thing he would have out grown, like I did.
> 
> should he be locked up? f*ck no. will he be locked UP? I serously doubt it.
> 
> ...


Haha its hard to take you serious when you cant even spell court! LoL

I feel bad for your son if you plan to raise him like you. He will end up in jail for sure with your attitude...

To the OP...

To be honest your life isnt over. My Bro-inlaw spent 10 years in the fed pin. He turned his life around and lucked into a family owned buisness and doing really well for him self. He realized like you will have to, that the world is not yours and you can not go around with an attitude and thinking it is and doing what ever you want....


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

bad enough half those kids dont have daddies and then the ones that do get fathers like this guy his kids gonna get his a-s beat and this guys gonna give him a bat with nails and tell him to take care of it 
if you aint black well thats ok white people can be retarted too as far as racsist im not i just know what i see every day

people are not a product of their enviorment the enviorment is a product of people


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> *I'm glad all piranha owners were rich kids with proper homes. That helps them be judgemental assholes.*


thanks for the complement


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/buys soap on a rope for check ya self for christmas


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> *i just got out of jail last march for shooting a nine milly throw a bar window i only got 3 months but that was for violating probation i got more probation for the actuall discharging a firearm charge*


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

gangsta


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if you got expelled for the rest of the year (they might let you back after a semester, but that depends on your school record and policy)...schools have zero tolerance and the crap you had sure as hell won't get you any leniency. As far as hard jail time, probably not...maybe some time in juvi, but it all depends on the circumstances.

You need to remove your head from your ass...you're lucky you got busted before you did something super stupid as opposed to really stupid (I assume you didn't actually use the weapons on anybody).

What the hell we're you thinking??? Peer pressure? Anger issues? Get some new friends and some therapy...this can either be a stupid thing you did that you learned from, or the beginning of a turbulent future. It's your choice...choose better than you did when you decided to take that sh*t to school.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess I should clarify my feeling on this subject now that I'm sober and no longer all worked up.

If you choose to fight, then by all means keep it fair. Worst case, someone gets a broken nose, and hurt ego.

If your being made to fight, then I dont see any limits on how you do it. Defend yourself by any means nessisary. If someone breaks into your house, kill him. Somebody robbing you, or 4 guys jumping you, do what ever it takes. Concentual 1 on 1 fights should be done fair.

I appologize for being rude, and ask that my son not be discussed on this forum.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm with BioTeach on this one. I can definately see expulsion considering the environment we live in today. For how long, who the hell knows.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

1/people need to learn how to fight with their fists

2/too many pussies around

3/to be honest mate you deserve what you have coming

4/you need to use your brain and not do stupid things

5/some of the people who have posted in this thread are talking sh*t

6/Grow up...................(yes i am a immature idiot but i know whats right from wrong and also have a daughter who i will instill manners, right from wrong and give her the best chance in life)


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

f--k the brass knucks... use your fists. you dont need a gun unless the opponent has one. - but i would highly advise you to not do it on school grounds. - bad idea.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> *i just got out of jail last march for shooting a nine milly throw a bar window i only got 3 months but that was for violating probation i got more probation for the actuall discharging a firearm charge*


[/quote]

ok well you be the judge my first charge was dui thats what i was on probation for

the gun thing went like this my friend came over with a bottle of jager and a bunch of zanax and we were putting 2 in each shot got it so far

ok he pulls out his 9mm and loads the clip startes mummbling some s--t turnes off the saftey and pulls the trigger while mind you the gun is pointed at his head needless to say it did not go off so me being the utterly destroyed friend took the gun from him calling him an idiot told him he just got a freebie and i went outside and pointed it in the air and shot the bullet apperently went in to the 3rd floor of a bar nearlly missing the bar owner ( what police said ) while he was in his office 
basicly 2 people almost died that night my friend and the bar owner i only did it to prove to him that he just got real lucky i wasnt intending to shot any body or even hit any thing i had never shot a gun before this and im 28 well maybe a bebe gun haha

since this happened i did 3 months in jail i stopped getting f up ive bin on nothing for a whole year come dec 25 cause thats wen i got locked up last year oh and the zanax thing i was prescribed it about 7 years ago not noing i didnt need it got addicted and 7 years later a lot of stiupid stuff happened to me because of that stupid doc but i cant blame him only myself i shouldnt havent taken my medicine i never do now my little true story

like i said you be the judge


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think hes afraid to post now haha, cmon man lets here some of the other stupid parts of the story cause i know theres more details explaining how much of a pansy you are


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

if your drunk............THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH KNOWING HOW TO FIGHT!!!! 
This kids just wondering if hes goin to jail
this thread turned from "could i get possible jail time" to insults.
Like i said before, you need to get enrolled in online schooling so you can get your deploma.(NOT GED) 
I was supposed to be expelled in march, but my parents withdrew me from school. Ive been through all the stuff youve been through(and then some) and i can tell you that as long as you stay smart, you can have a succesfull normal life. 
I had said before that you deserve jail time and im sticking with that because you ment to hurt someone. You do not have weapons of any kind without intentions of hurting or killing someone. That being said, you could get a worse punishment.
I was in the same position last march. I was turning 17 in april and I could have been charged as an adult for a felony, and i was expelled. The only difference was that it wasnt my first charge. Infact i had been to jail 7 times previously. but everything turned out alright. 
1. get a lawyer (dont lie, they only help)
2. dont get in any trouble(especially before your court date)....you will go to jail if you do
3. get enrolled in an online school ( you get your deploma and its easier than normal school)
4. Be smart
also get new friends, and work out...haha

seriously, if you follow my 4 easy steps, you wont have to work at walmart, or micky d's
this is your significant emotional event, dont mess it up.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Everyones saying p*ssy use your fists and what not. The day before I made that stupid sh*t I did use my fists and that got me a metal rod on the side of my face, and I developed those weapons as a revenge act.

I did get expelled. 14,000 for private school + 5,000 for lawyer = stupidest sh*t I ever done.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

check_ya_self said:


> Everyones saying p*ssy use your fists and what not. The day before I made that stupid sh*t I did use my fists and that got me a metal rod on the side of my face, and I developed those weapons as a revenge act.
> 
> I did get expelled. 14,000 for private school + 5,000 for lawyer = stupidest sh*t I ever done.


life is full of dumb sh*t, just try to keep afloat. and learn from this.
and even though it sucks, being the bigger man and walking away is sometimes the best thing to do.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i agree with nick g hahaha i just made a rap whatch out now im dg jonny jon in the place to be

seriously you should have posted the whole story now i feel bad for giving you a hard time

my bad someone else took it to far and you were j8ust being defensive

sounds like you are alright any body that can take a steal bar to the face and still make a post is alright with me go ahead big dog

what you need to do is catch that guy wen he doesnt have a bar and beat the living s--t out of him

but see that will end up with him coming back at you with a bigger weapon so just call it a draw unless he trys some other stuff then hand him his own a-s on a stick


----------

